# MHX



## Nathan C (Oct 27, 2010)

Which MHX blank do yall like to use for a trout/redfish rod for wading. 6,6-7ft


----------



## MikeK (Dec 11, 2008)

For both trout and reds MB782-HM. For upper slot reds SB812-HM.


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

The P842 & P843 are nice blanks. You could cut 3" off the butt and have a nice happy medium at 6'9". The 842 is great for tails and the 843 is a nice corky rod.


----------



## berrydr (Jan 15, 2015)

*MHX Blanks*

I love the SJ 842 for reds. Great for plastics.

Dave


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

I just picked up 2 HM-SJ782's from Mudhole. I haven't had a chance to build on them, but I bought them specifically to target redfish and trout.


----------



## SpikeMike (May 16, 2007)

just picked up a SJ 842 from Lance at Swampland


----------



## Phantom (Feb 6, 2005)

I'm working on a L842 and L843 which are both 1 piece 7'. Pretty nice blanks. Go to their site and it will give you the specs for the in-shore L842/3 so you can choose to your liking.


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

The P842 is a great choice to handle both, its almost in between a med/light and a med, or at least the gen1 was. The gen2 are new. The 843s from MHX are stout... If you wanted to go just a little heaver then a Batson Immortal popping Immp70m-tc would be my next all around choice its a great rod.


----------



## Batson-Brands (Jan 22, 2015)

cfulbright said:


> The P842 is a great choice to handle both, its almost in between a med/light and a med, or at least the gen1 was. The gen2 are new. The 843s from MHX are stout... If you wanted to go just a little heaver then a Batson Immortal popping Immp70m-tc would be my next all around choice its a great rod.


Don't you mean RainShadow Immortal popping?  The new Immortals have been great all around!


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

Batson-Brands said:


> Don't you mean RainShadow Immortal popping?  The new Immortals have been great all around!


 Everytime huh... Yall own so many different brands its all the same to me.


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Hahahaha....that is getting old pretty fast. Slow your roll Mr marketing guy


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

cfulbright said:


> Everytime huh... Yall own so many different brands its all the same to me.


I agree. No need to correct potential customers on what to call your brand. Starting to hear things that I shouldn't have to.


----------



## Phantom (Feb 6, 2005)

He has corrected me one too many times as well. It seems to be the only contribution this marketing firm knows how to do.


----------



## Bill Batson (Dec 3, 2007)

I apologize for the of Marketing department and there enthusiam to separate our brands. One of the many jobs in that department is to help separate the brands under the Batson Label. This helps in the marketing of each brand. 
It is my fault and everyone that has supported the Batson family and TEAM of products that this has happened. I had no idea that the Batson Label would get so huge that we would have to separate the brands. This is a good problem to have..Everyone in this great industry/craft/art is benefiting from the products we provide. It is a Win VS win for everyone..

If you ever have any questions or concerns please feel free to contact us directly.

Bill Batson
CEO
Batson Enterprises
Rainshadow/Forecast/ALPS/NFC
877-875-2381
[email protected]
www.batsonenterprises.com


----------



## Phantom (Feb 6, 2005)

Thanks Mr. Batson for addressing it.


----------

